# Poorboys



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

A shop local to me has just started stocking the full range of Poorboys stuff.

I love the look of the packaging !!!

But could someone tell me what Poorboys stuff is like ?

Is there any particular Poorboys stuff thats really good and recommended, and on the other end of the scale, is there any Poorboys stuff which you definatley would not recommend ?

Many thanks


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

In a word I consider it superb! 

Very often overlooked in recent times on here in light of so much new stuff arriving on the scene over the past few years.

I especially like the Polish with Carnauba (regular or 'blue' versions), Black Hole glaze, QD+, and all of the Natty's waxes.

Everything in the range can be used in direct sun on hot panels (with sensible application taken as a given of course ), which is a godsend sometimes when you've no option but to work in the sun.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks Viper.

I notice that the range has various waxes/sealants/glazes/polish/QD's......

What order would you use these in the Poorboys range ?


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I love the wheel sealant and natural look dressing. Not too impressed by the QD+ as it just smeared everywhere but apparently it's changed since I bought it a few years ago.


----------



## ANDY GTR (Dec 6, 2008)

i use poorboys very good products customers still very happy with the results months after application:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, I have bitten the bullet and just bought one of each product. ( got a nice discount too for buying the lot ! )

I have bought....

Poorboys EX
EX-P
Nattys Paste Wax
Nattys Paste Wax Blue
Liquid Nattys Blue
QW Quick Wax Plus
Black Hole
White Diamond
Professional Polish
Polish with Carnauba
Polish with Sealant
SSR1
SSR2
SSR2.5
SSR3
Spray and Wipe
Spray and Gloss
and QD plus Carnauba

But now I am all over the place as I have no idea what order I should use all of these products !


Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Any help please on what products to use and when and in what order !!!!


( I have been valeting for a while using ONLY Autoglym stuff, which is easy SRP followed by EGP and HD Wax, but all this new stuff is different to me and I have no idea what to use or when !! )


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

Which shop's this!? Do I feel my bank account emptying?


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

beko1987 said:


> Which shop's this!? Do I feel my bank account emptying?


:lol:

Interpart, Desborough Rd, High Wycombe :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I swear by Poorboys Natural Look Dressing - it's one of a few products in my detailing kit, I would buy again and again (prep with APC before application of dressing helps its durability)

Poorboys Black Hole is another product that provides stunning results and real depth and shine especially on a dark coloured car.

The only Poorboys product that I found hard work, was the pink Wheel Sealant - it did it's job ok, but as a paste wax it's easy to over-apply and can be a real pain to buff off when dry.

Now I use Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine, and it's so much easier to wipe on & wipe off.

Hope that helps.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok, after alot of very appreciated help from Mark ( Viper ), I have now come up with the following....

I am going to use.....( all Poorboys Stuff )

Clay
SSR1 ( as I have very light swirls ) with DA
Professional Polish ( with DA )
Black Hole Glaze ( on my black Astra ) and White Diamond ( on my white van )
EX Sealant ( on the Astra ) EX-P Sealant ( on my Van )
Nattys Paste Wax Blue ( on the Astra ), Nattys Paste Wax ( on the van )

Then weekly top ups with the Poorboys Spray & Wipe ( after washing first ) followed by the Quick Wax Plus.

Does this all sound correct and in the right order ?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I've a few Poorboys items, I like the wheel sealant and the Nattys wax is good as well. On the other hand the SSR2, SSR2.5 & SSR3 are like tiling grout and I wouldn't put it near my car, they are probably very good but the look just puts me right off. 

The order listed above sounds good though.


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> .... On the other hand the SSR2, SSR2.5 & SSR3 are like tiling grout and I wouldn't put it near my car, they are probably very good but the look just puts me right off.


I LIKE the SSR range and prefer it to Menz/FF!

Each to their own I guess - and its down to your paint/pad and machine preference....

David


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> Ok, after alot of very appreciated help from Mark ( Viper ), I have now come up with the following....
> 
> I am going to use.....( all Poorboys Stuff )
> 
> ...


Pro polish wont give much via DA. Best off using ssr2 only if your wanting a single set wonder on the paint. Follow up with ex / exp or wax. You can use wax over ex as that has carnauba basis where as exp is resin coating and doesnt pair well with wax topping it. When washing. You can use spray and gloss as a drying aid. Spray and wipe is there waterless wash product and though. can be used as a QD can alter water behaviour of teh protective layer. After washing you can use QW+ as a top up when the protective layer is weakening slightly but not neccesary every time. You should see a couple of months from nattys alone so that on top of ex should double up 
( potentially )


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Been a long time poorboys fan. Used the stuff for near nine years now. I would possibly go with ex-p on your black astra its a more reflective finish, ex is more deep. 

Never used their pure polish, big fan of the ssr polishes - it's all I used before menzerna or 3m. 

Nattys white is a really nice wax, I found the nattys blue is almost like a glaze in the sense that it leaves a greasy coating which can be tricky to remove. 

The blackhole is ok but not a touch on Chemical Guys Glossworkz, its greasy and the clarity is quite poor.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Blackhole is a very good glaze but I don't think you needed to buy both black and white, apparently they're same apart from the colour.

Did you not get natural look dressing?



Paddy_R said:


> I've a few Poorboys items, I like the wheel sealant and the Nattys wax is good as well. On the other hand the SSR2, SSR2.5 & SSR3 are like tiling grout and I wouldn't put it near my car, they are probably very good but the look just puts me right off.
> 
> The order listed above sounds good though.


SSR 1, 2 and 2.5 are very good polishes and I prefer them over the Menzerna range. I haven't used 3 though and TBH I probably won't as the texture is suppose to resemble sand and sounds very scratchy from what I've read.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I love the Poorboy's World products, have even spoken to the guys over the phone and they were very helpfull, even sending me some stickers  I've not used a product of theirs yet that has dissapointed. SSR's, Natty's, dressings and all sorts. Very good stuff indeed.


----------



## corsa_carl (Dec 1, 2011)

i have just started adding poorboys products to my detailing collection and love them  ive got the natural look dressing and black hole and wow my bodywork and interior look incredible  by far the best products ive used and autoglym is a poor comparison.

Next is the sealant and the nattys paste wax


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Only ones I've used are Blackhole, White Diamond and Natural look for the interior, Always got them in my bag, however the wax's are supposed to be very good and at a very low price aswell!


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm considering buying a set of the SSR polishes for DA use so interested to see how you get on with them.


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

I have used many of there products. They always smell very good,and application is usually good. I find the natty wax is good in the sense of ease of use but not as good as 476s in looks and protection department


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Wow, talk about a thread revival, I started this thread back in April last year. 

Seems like such a long time ago now, as I have had the Poorboys stuff, loved it and have now moved on to new brands !

But still like Poorboys and still would use it again if I ever got more


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

In that case I'll talk to you about the SSR range at the weekend


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

leachy said:


> In that case I'll talk to you about the SSR range at the weekend


Yes mate, look forward to it, but to be honest the SSR range was not my favourites - the SSR3 was so course I would never of used it anywhere near my paintwork and on the other end of the scale - the SSR1 - was in my opinion no better than the Pro Polish 2

Also found the Trim Restorer to be rubbish !

But the Nattys Liquid Wax, Black Hole and EX are great.

My favourite in the full range though was the Polish with Carnuaba and Polish with Sealant - crakcing results and so easy to use


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I love Nattys red and combined with blackhole it gives an amazing finish.

Pretty crazy water behaviour too :thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

PB stuff is good.I use some and like it.
Ive got natural look dressing,black hole and nattys blue.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use their natural look dressing and heavily diluted spray and wipe as my clay lube

:thumb:


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

corsa_carl said:


> i have just started adding poorboys products to my detailing collection and love them  ive got the natural look dressing and black hole and wow my bodywork and interior look incredible  by far the best products ive used and autoglym is a poor comparison.
> 
> Next is the sealant and the nattys paste wax


i wouldnt bother with the ex p sealant durability bad in my experience, maybe the ex & definatley nattys wax (after 2 coats) i did a thread a few weeks back... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=244257


----------



## Darren.H (Dec 25, 2006)

I use a few of Poorboys product range, mainly because they work effortlessly.

I have
Super Slick and Suds - best shampoo I have come accross
Natural Look Dressing - does what it says on the bottle
Natty's Blue and Red - very easy on and off and great wet result
Wheel Sealant (pink stuff) - easy on and off so long as you use a small amount. 
Trim Restorer - again a great product that does not over shine.


I want to try the Black Hole glaze and QD+ next.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2012)

i have used ssr3,QD+,spary and gloss,polish with sealant and ex sealant,all very good products,very easy to use!


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

I love their QD and blue Natty wax topped up after Black hole , very slick finishes.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

:doublesho Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttt a minute Mark , only a few days ago you were Coming Home to Autoglym , whats happened:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

bigslippy said:


> :doublesho Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttt a minute Mark , only a few days ago you were Coming Home to Autoglym , whats happened:lol:


LOL - This thread was started back in April last year mate !!!

(( It was revived from the dead ! ))

I have used Poorboys and loved it, but have since moved on and tried new stuff, and have now gone back to Autoglym !

:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> LOL - This thread was started back in April last year mate !!!
> 
> (( It was revived from the dead ! ))
> 
> ...


Whoops :lol: I obviously had too many low alcohol lager shandy tops last night


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

MarkSmith said:


> LOL - This thread was started back in April last year mate !!!
> 
> (( It was revived from the dead ! ))
> 
> ...


Guessing you've tried some of the "detailing" products found them to be ok & gone back to a tried and trusted company. Well thats what i did, their are some inovative & great products out their but i found autosmart to be my main stay, for work. love nattys wax tho.


----------

